# December Caption Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Now all I need to do is find the tongue ice hole to one of the scuppers!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Ok I think that's everything packed now let's go fishing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

Basil missed the point when the boys were talking about crossing the bar with the yaks...


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

I got a bar over my kayak and the missus doesn't mind!!!


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

It was love at first sight!!!


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

I dont have a drinking problem - I just have a problem drinking


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

That is the problem with a sit on top kayak ..... they do not hold enough supplies for an overnight camping trip.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I was positive the wife said "make sure you bring enough cheers"


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Keeping the drinks cold worked out but paddling the fridge was a nightmare.


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

Replacing the SOT kayak range, is the new DOT (Drink On Top) Kayak.


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

Alright who put the 2 bottles of water in here?


----------



## bobnobby (Mar 24, 2009)

my mate said "lets go ice fishing"


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Honey, where are the chips?

Inside the hatch, why?

No reason!!!


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Kathy, how you going to get Jim home to mow the lawns ?

I am using a fishing technique called berley. Jim say's it never fails.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Introducing our comfort range of kayak seats.


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

Raffle tickets $2 each or 3 for $5, all proceeds to the Kyak fishermans retirement fund "*A worthy cause*"


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

When I said; to meet a guy you need a, Buoyant poise and to schmooze, I didn't mean get a kayak and booze, but I guess it will work just as well.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Someone told me that bottle caps make good lures. At Christmas everything else is a bonus.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Gazza was a keen and accomplished drinker until he developed a kayak fishing habit, but he has managed to successfully combine his two favourite pastimes.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

The wife told me to put my Friday fishing trip on ice.
God I love that woman, always coming up with great ideas.


----------



## jezcol (Aug 28, 2010)

29 bottles of beer on the yak 29 bottles of beer you take on pass it around and got no where to sit on your yak


----------



## jezcol (Aug 28, 2010)

drunken snapper


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Santa thought he may need some different transport for out west this year.The grog is to keep his fluid up paddling.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

No I said "I wonder how my kayak will go on the bar" not "how will my kayak go AS a bar"


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

This is what you get if you cross a bar with a kayak.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

It was a mixed bag as far as catches go, all together they put me over my bag limit, but I reckon I can take care of that easy enough ;-)


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

What pansy put wine and Corona in the Kay-esky?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Meeting up with a few mates tonight, apparently the plan is to have a few drinks and trawl the bars.
I'm ready.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

What?? Catch and release? You're F%&$ING KIDDING!!


----------



## yacker (Aug 28, 2009)

A drinker with a yaking problem...


----------



## LordBug (Nov 30, 2010)

The wife said I was skating on thin ice.

Little did she know I was yakking with thick ice!


----------



## mango (Nov 23, 2010)

Everybody knows that "you can't have your kayak and heat it".....nobody ever said that "you can't have your kayak and cool it" !!!......


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Who said some ice, a squeeze of lemon and a squeeze of raspberry wouldn't work with beer?


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Gearing up for the AKFF New Years Eve 2010 Sydney Harbour fishing comp.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

What happens in Kayak fishing club stays in Kayak fishing club.


----------



## bambam (Feb 6, 2010)

Cmon Mods,,, surely this belongs in the Rigged Kayaks section?


----------



## pilchard (Mar 18, 2010)

mmmmm...hic... Now where did i leave the yak....hicc.... (Paddles away in large Blue Esky)


----------



## lockyer (May 14, 2008)

Flood rescue supplies.......honest !


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

"But honestly, Honey, it's the only way to lessen he pain of my piles?"


----------



## funfisher (Nov 23, 2007)

Yacking... it will be done.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Doh! Doh! Doh! I can't believe I remembered the paddle but forgot the bottle opener.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Keza's yellowfin mission support ship - locked and loaded baby!


----------



## Sensei (Jan 16, 2009)

The ultimate fishing kayak, Naaaaaaaaa, No rrodd holder's, noooo RRRRRod hholdrssssss, wwho care's, hic


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I swear on your mother's life love, I drifted accross a school of these and bagged out before I knew it! The thing is, they don't freeze well so I'm going to have to finish the lot off today and because there's just sooo many some of my mates are coming over soon to help out. It's such a shame I won't be able to come to the sales with you today but it would be a sin to let these go to waste now wouldn't it?


----------



## spectrum (Aug 22, 2007)

And the stupid bugger is on the harbour paddling an Esky!

Regards
Jeff


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

A good reason to get a bigger kayak.


----------



## crago (Dec 27, 2010)

you shoulda seen me shoot the whitewater in the esky!!


----------



## likatiger (Dec 5, 2008)

any idiot knows that if ya take the seat out ya gunna get another 4 beers in there


----------

